# "The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society": A Review



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

I just finished this wonderful, sweet and endearing book by Mary Ann Shaffer & Annie Barrows. It is a story about Juliet Ashton, a war-weary London journalist who is drawn into the war time stories of a group of people on Guernsey, a channel island occupied by the Germans during WWII. Rich in history from an unusual point of view. I personally had never heard of this occupation.

The story is written in epistolary style. The style is perfect for the introduction of the cast of characters. The number grows to about 15 or so, but the reader is never left puzzling over who is who. I found myself wishing I had friends such as most of these characters. Some of their stories will break your heart, but for the most part you want to stand and cheer their courage, spirit and dogged determination. They are a mixed bag of personalities brought together in desperate times. Their society was forged from a lie to a German soldier, but remained together by the discovery of books and the ideas they inspire.

Juliet's story is one of growth and discovery of what she is looking for from life. Along the way, she finds the family she did not know she needed. While the ultimate ending to the story is seen early on, when it finally arrives it makes the story satisfyingly full and complete.

*The Guernsey Literary...*[br]







_(Added Kindle Store link - Admin.)_


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you for that review. It's on my Wish List at Amazon, but I must first read the two books I have on my Kindle before i purchase it. (Absolute Power by Baldacci which I bought from Amazon & Lady Oracle by Margaret Atwood, a freebie I emailed to my Kindle address)


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

You are much welcome. Love the name by the way. I am also a knitter, but that passion is suffering right now due to the Kindle.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You have a gift, LuckyRainbow. Your review is terrific. I’m all thumbs when trying to boil many words down to a few.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff, that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for a great review LuckyR....I was on the fence about this one but it'll go onto my Wishlist now *


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for the review Lucky! It is now on my wish list!


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks to Harvey for the link to Amazon. Great addition.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

There's an indie author named Libby Cone who posts alot on Amazon. She wrote a book called *War On the Margins* which takes place during WWII on one of the German occupied Channel Islands, same as this book. I haven't had a chance to read Libby's book yet, or this one, but I was thinking when I get to them, it might be an interesting back-to-back pair.

*War on the Margins*[br]









L

_(Added Kindle link - Admin.)_


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

I LOVED this book! It was fun to read (it sort of reminded me in many ways of *84 Charing Cross Road* (which I also loved).

Thanks, Leslie, for the tip about *War on the Margins*. I've always had an interest in WW II, and I never knew about the Channel Islands being occupied. I'm adding that title to my list.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I LOVED this book! It was fun to read (it sort of reminded me in many ways of *84 Charing Cross Road* (which I also loved).
> 
> Thanks, Leslie, for the tip about *War on the Margins*. I've always had an interest in WW II, and I never knew about the Channel Islands being occupied. I'm adding that title to my list.


Oh thank you, Eclectic Reader! 84 Charing Cross Road is one I've meant to read. I must put that on my wish list at Amazon!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Eclectic Reader said:


> I LOVED this book! It was fun to read (it sort of reminded me in many ways of *84 Charing Cross Road* (which I also loved).
> 
> Thanks, Leslie, for the tip about *War on the Margins*. I've always had an interest in WW II, and I never knew about the Channel Islands being occupied. I'm adding that title to my list.


I have just started this book (The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society) but it also has brought, *84 Charing Cross Road* to mind...which is also one of the best film adaptions and one of all time favorite movies!
Not in Kindle format but so good, I suggest everyone click and ask for it in Kindle format. And if you have never seen the movie, it is really worth renting ASAP! 
http://www.netflix.com/Movie/84_Charing_Cross_Road/60023132?trkid=222336&lnkctr=srchrd-sr&strkid=114820824_0_0


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

After I made my last post, I noticed *84 Charing Cross Road* is one of those "instant" Netflix you can watch on your computer. I have seen this movie at least 4 times, including in the theater when it came out. I have never used the instant download, so I decided to try it and watched the entire movie and cried as I always have. It just does not get old, I love it. And what a great feature from Netflix, it is a free to do this and does not effect your number of mailed DVDs.

I will also add, there are not many movies I would sit through more than once. For me, that it takes a rare exception. Oh and I am loving this book too by the way!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just finished this as well and really loved it. At first I was not sure about the format (told in letters and other correspondence) but you soon forget about that. The story comes through loud and clear and is both heartbreaking and uplifting. Loved it!! I and I love that it was recommended to me by one of my many KB friends! 

My only criticism is it ended too soon!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I loved this book too!  Didn't it make you want to go visit the Channel Islands?  Now I have to go check out 84 Charing Cross Road and War on the Margins.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society came out in paperback this week so the Kindle price dropped! Depending on which computer I'm on it's $8.21 on one and $8.40 on the other. Sadly when I log it I get the more expensive price and am not sure how to get the better price. At least it's not a huge difference.

It's now on my TBR list! Maybe if I wait until I'm ready to read it to purchase it I'll get the better price.

And of course, the paperback is listed at $7.56 so I won't be buying the Kindle version. What is up with Amazon and their pricing? Eeesh.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

IMHO, it was worth it at $9.99. Definitely one of the most enjoyable books I've read this year, and it had the added bonus of teaching me some WWII history that I knew nothing about. Now I really want to visit the Channel Islands......


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

worktolive said:


> IMHO, it was worth it at $9.99. Definitely one of the most enjoyable books I've read this year, and it had the added bonus of teaching me some WWII history that I knew nothing about. Now I really want to visit the Channel Islands......


This reminds me that PBS aired on Masterpiece Theater a few years ago a British TV movie about German occupation of one of the Channel Islands. It was excellent. If I can find the name of it, I will post it. It may be available on dvd (netflix).


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> This reminds me that PBS aired on Masterpiece Theater a few years ago a British TV movie about German occupation of one of the Channel Islands. It was excellent. If I can find the name of it, I will post it. It may be available on dvd (netflix).


The Masterpiece Theatre series you are looking for was "Island at War". Should be available from Netflix or Blockbuster.

I read Guernsey Literary and Potato Peel Pie Society several months ago and enjoyed it also. Recommend to all.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Off to Netflix...

Thanks for the recommendations, davem2bits.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I finally broke down and purchased this book and the price has gone down!  I would have purchased it regardless and now that I've read it I know that it was well worth the price.  A very charming book, yet painful at times.  It definitely makes me want to visit Guernsey.

It was a quick, easy read - although at times the subject matter was heartbreaking.  I sniffled a few times.    But overall it's a very happy, enjoyable treat.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I finished this book about a week ago...I loved it. There were sad parts and parts that had me laughing out loud. Took me a little time to get used to the format(written as a series of letters) but once I did, it was hard to put the book down. 

I think this is one of my favorite books ever.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

This is going to be one of my next reads. I need to make a coinstar run first though lol. As soon as I finish Three Cups of Tea I'm going to get this one. 

Melissa


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I really enjoyed this book.  Recommend it highly.  The author did a great job pulling the story off as a series of letters - a difficult task IMO.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I read it recently too and loved it.  It contains a lot of wit, charm, humor and substance.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just put that book on my TBR list before coming here.


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Leslie,

Thanks so much for mentioning my book, War on the Margins. it got picked up by a London publisher, Duckworth, and will be released on Amazon.co.uk in hardback. I'm disappointed that they don't plan a Kindle edition, but we'll see how it does in the UK. you can preorder it from Amazon.co.uk:


Libby Cone


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Libby Cone said:


> Leslie,
> 
> Thanks so much for mentioning my book, War on the Margins. it got picked up by a London publisher, Duckworth, and will be released on Amazon.co.uk in hardback. I'm disappointed that they don't plan a Kindle edition, but we'll see how it does in the UK. you can preorder it from Amazon.co.uk:
> 
> Libby Cone


Congratulations, Libby. When is it due to come out?

L


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

The release date is July 23, but it can be pre-ordered right now  on Amazon.co.uk. Amazon has discounted it, so that should make up for the extra shipping charge.


----------

